# Stage 2 with downpipe



## oscartung26 (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone Running Stage 2 with downpipe on their Mk3 TT or TTS? which downpipe u guy r using? Right now im running with Stage 1 and looking to upgrade to stage 2. thanks!


----------



## LastRinATX (Oct 8, 2013)

Unitronic and APR, just to list a couple, both make great quality downpipes for the TTS. I had Uni's full turbo-back on my MK6R and the quality was top-notch. Any Stage 2 tuning would work with either downpipe.

https://www.getunitronic.com/parts/...16-2017-18l-20l-tsi-gen3-mqb-quattro-downpipe

http://www.goapr.com/products/apr_exhaust_cast_downpipe_20t_mqb_awd.html


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

oscartung26 said:


> Anyone Running Stage 2 with downpipe on their Mk3 TT or TTS? which downpipe u guy r using? Right now im running with Stage 1 and looking to upgrade to stage 2. thanks!


Which DP did you go with?


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Does any MQB platform downpipe fit TT/TTs?


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

jerichoo said:


> Does any MQB platform downpipe fit TT/TTs?


Unfortunately no. The tt chassis is about 5 inches shorter than the a3/golf r chassis. I think i read somewhere that a golf r downpipe will work with a little modification. Probably cutting it down a little.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oscartung26 (Sep 19, 2016)

anyone try CTS downpipe before, they told me someone have installed on TT but dont know if they mod it have them fit. if not i will try get a golf R and cut it.


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

The Golf R DP from AWE Tuning works.


----------

